# PROBLEME CONNECTION WIFI



## macdani (22 Mars 2011)

Hello,
j'ai un p'tit souci avec mon Ipad 64G.
je n'arrive plus à me connecter avec le wifi de l'hotel.
jusqu'à il y a peu, tout allé bien,(avec mon portable pas de problème de reseau!)

J'ai bien verifié les paramètre de connection, mais tout me semble normal...
je capte bien le réseau de l'hotel, je vois que le Wifi est bien présent (et en pleine forme!)
mais il continue de me refusé l acess  au net me disant que je ne suis pas connecté!!!

plaese help mee!
C'est urgent


----------



## Dp.hermes (22 Mars 2011)

Bonjour! 

T'as regardé sur la page du support Apple voir si tu trouves ton bonheur?
http://support.apple.com/kb/TS3304?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------

